# [KDE] Closage de session un peu long

## Temet

Hello,

Le topic de Possum m'a motivé pour ouvrir un topic qui risque de glisser en troll en plus :/

Bref, mes KDE se portent plutot bien, y a pas mort d'homme.

Important : l'horrible fonctionnalité ultra mal fichue de restauration est désactivée depuis toujours (vraiment un feature de merde). Il n'y a donc pas de sauvegarde de l'état de ma session quand je quitte.

Voilà, j'ai remarqué que depuis pas mal de temps déjà, quand je déconnecte ma session (donc même si j'éteins mon PC depuis ma session)... bah j'ai un écran noir qui dure bien 5 secondes avant de quitter la session.

Alors certes, y a pas mort d'homme... mais avant bah je lui disais de faire un logout, il le faisait fissa et je me retrouvais sous KDM. Maintenant j'ai un écran noir avec juste le curseur et je poireaute tranquillement ma poignée de secondes pour me retrouver sous KDM.

Je n'utilise pas de cochonerie composite ou autre. Je suis en stable, tout compile bien, rien de tordu... et ça le fait sur mon desktop et mon laptop.

Est ce que ça le fait à d'autres aussi (genre je me demande si ça ne l'a pas fait au passage de KDE 3.5.5 à 3.5.7) ???

Merci de me dire si je suis seul au monde...

... que j'aille acheter un ballon de volley Wilson.

----------

## geekounet

Nan chez moi aussi, ça me le fait parfois (mais pas tout le temps), il reste planté 5 à 10 secondes sur un écran noir, avant de complètement quitter la session et de commencer le shutdown. Et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé pourquoi non plus  :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Ah merci, bon à savoir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ah merci, bon à savoir 

 

Heu, moi ça me rassure pas que ça soit reproductible  :Laughing: 

----------

## Possum

Idem pour moi. Et ce quelque soit la distro... Vu sur Mandriva, OpenSUSE et bien sûr Gentoo.

Vivement KDE4 utilisable...

Mes deux centimes  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Heu, avant de marquer le sujet comme résolu, faudrait ptêt trouver la cause du problème non ? Parce que non ce n'est pas normal, et ça marchait très bien avant...

----------

## Temet

Bah le normal est entre guillemets quand même ... et d'après le message de Possum, y a pas grand chose à y faire...

----------

## kwenspc

Plutôt que KDE il est possible que ça vienne de KDM lui même. J'ai déjà eu le soucis sur GDM sur une version particulière, donc c'est pas forcément le desktop manager qui déconne.

Vous pouvez essayer de lancer un fluxbox ou autre via kdm et voir si ça vous fait la même chose quand vous les quittez? (au moins vous serez fixé sur l'origine)

----------

## Temet

Pas con, ou de lancer KDE avec un startx et de faire un logout pour voir...

----------

## geekounet

Ouaip, je tenterai aussi ce soir  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso j'ai cet écran noir mais c'est acceptable.

Par contre si je ne quitte pas SKIM avant de fermer la session, là ça devient vraiment très long.

Bref Essayez de quitter tous les programmes en tache de fond pour voir si ce n'est pas un d'eux qui bloque.

----------

## geekounet

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Bref Essayez de quitter tous les programmes en tache de fond pour voir si ce n'est pas un d'eux qui bloque.

 

Nan moi j'arrête toujours tout avant de quitter  :Smile: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Bref Essayez de quitter tous les programmes en tache de fond pour voir si ce n'est pas un d'eux qui bloque.

 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Important : l'horrible fonctionnalité ultra mal fichue de restauration est désactivée depuis toujours (vraiment un feature de merde). Il n'y a donc pas de sauvegarde de l'état de ma session quand je quitte.

 

-> Temet ne doit pas avoir grand chose en tâche de fond.

Chez moi, en ~x86 (sans la restauration et sans ipv6, avahi, zeroconf et samba), cela s'éteint très rapidement...

----------

## ghoti

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> -> Temet ne doit pas avoir grand chose en tâche de fond.

 

MDR  :Laughing: 

Bon, tu sors tout de même, pour la forme !  :Laughing: 

----------

## lmarcini

Oups !   :Embarassed: 

Je rectifie : Le KDE de Temet ne doit pas avoir grand chose en tâche de fond.

Désolé Temet  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

C'est sûr que ça vienne de KDE ? par ce que moi, depuis que je suis sous baselayout-2 il met une blinde pour faire un reboot ou un poweroff pourtant je tourne avec fluxbox... évidemment je trouve pas le processus qui traîne.

----------

## Temet

Non bah en fait j'avais pas compris ce qui faisait rire ghoti.

En lisant "Temet ne doit pas avoir grand chose en tâche de fond.", mon petit cerveau faisait directement le "sed 's/Temet/Le PC de Temet/'"  :Wink: 

Donc pas de soucis   :Very Happy: 

----------

